# Transworld 2019?



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

Is anyone going to Transworld this week in downtown St. Louis? I work very close to the convention center where it is held and have always wanted to check it out.


Is there any way to get in on the day of show to just wander past all of the vendors? I am not really interested in the seminars or any other premium offerings. I also do not have any industry connection or credentials to provide for registration as I am just a home haunter.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

If you ordered from Fright Props they will send out an email so that you can sign up and slide in under them. They will send the email about a month before the event. 
I hope you are able to get in and enjoy the wonderful stuff they have there.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

I just went to https://www.haashow.com/register, put in a fake company name since it's required, and it let me get to the page where it looks like I can buy a 4 day ticket for $75 so that might be your only option at this point. You missed the $60 early bird registration by a few days.

I don't think Transworld really cares anymore who attends as long as they get their money.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have been there a few times, very good show. I will be there next year, we have a connection that works at the Hilton right next to the center and we will be getting our rooms at a KILLER rate. 

Dave


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Jut being on Fright Props email list, you should get an email from them about the show. I know I did this year.


----------

